# Brauche kostenlosen Konventer



## Swordsworn (13. April 2004)

hi

also ich hab des prob das BPM nur Mp3 nimmt und ich nen KOSTENLOSEN konventer bräuchte der mir wav  und  wma in mp3 oder gar in mp4 umwandeln kann 

danke im voraus


----------



## Danizio (13. April 2004)

Servus,
Also ich kann dir nur sagen das es auf http://www.chip.de eine Progarmm zum download for free gibt. Es hießt WMA Studio oder so. Das kannst du glaub 30 Tage nutzen. Ist ganz gut. Es kann wma-->mp3, wav-->mp3, und alles anders herum natürlich auch.

Danizio


----------



## Swordsworn (14. April 2004)

danke für die schnelle Antwort

mfg Swordsworn


----------



## Arno (14. April 2004)

*BPM*

Wenn es sich bei dem von Dir genannten Programmm um BPM-Studio
der Fa. Alcatech handelt, so nimmt dieses auch Wave-Dateien.

Ganz einfach oben links auf den "A" Button gehen und dann Optionen
auswählen.

Unter den Optionen kannst Du ein Kästchen anklicken, dass BPB auch 
Wave-Dateien lädt. 

Entferne gleichzeitig auch den Haken, "Player beim Laden einer Datei starten"
da ansonsten der Player direkr  loslegt, wenn Du die Musikdatei in einen der beiden Player geladen hast. 

Häckchen noch bei "Doppelklick lädt den Player"


Gruß

Arno


----------



## Swordsworn (15. April 2004)

thx 

aber da ich ziemlich viel in wma habe weil ich bis dahin alles mit dem MediaPlayer kopiert habe und tja ja dazu hab ich den Konventer gebraucht 

drotzdem danke


----------

